# Trojan or Virus Disabling NIC Card? [Moved from HJT]



## rsnyder_14 (Sep 30, 2007)

Something has disabled NIC card on motherboard. Also unable to install/configure wireless. Was able to install NIC card and but then unable to access Internet. Removed IE from control panel/ add remove/remove windows components. Did a re-start and IE still there but now able to access internet (did not have to re-install). Worked through five pre-post steps. 

System actually very good but for being able to use inboard NIC card and configure wireless.

Panda Online Scan found no problems

Thank you

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:22:10 PM, on 10/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.7\THGuard.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\DOWNLOADS\Deckard\dss.exe
C:\DOWNLO~1\HIJACK~1\HIJACK~1\JACK.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=searchfavweb&c=2c02&lc=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yessentials_cq/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yessentials_cq/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yessentials_cq/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=1c02&lc=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Compaq
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srmclean] C:\Cpqs\Scom\srmclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] "C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.7\THGuard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft" Works\WkDetect.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=0409
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Content Monitoring Tool (msCMTSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msCMTSrvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

Deckard's System Scanner v20070905.67
Run by JACK on 2007-10-11 18:41:09
Computer is in Normal Mode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Physical Memory: 511 MiB (512 MiB recommended).


-- HijackThis (run as JACK.exe) ------------------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:41:15 PM, on 10/11/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.7\THGuard.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\DOWNLOADS\Deckard\dss.exe
C:\DOWNLO~1\HIJACK~1\HIJACK~1\JACK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=searchfavweb&c=2c02&lc=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yessentials_cq/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yessentials_cq/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/yessentials_cq/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=1c02&lc=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Compaq
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srmclean] C:\Cpqs\Scom\srmclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] "C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THGuard] "C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.7\THGuard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft" Works\WkDetect.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=0409
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Content Monitoring Tool (msCMTSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msCMTSrvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


-- Files created between 2007-09-11 and 2007-10-11 -----------------------------

2007-10-11 18:13:21 118784 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSSTDFMT.DLL <Not Verified; Microsoft Corporation; MSSTDFMT Object Library>
2007-10-11 18:13:10 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster
2007-10-11 17:51:31 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan
2007-10-11 17:51:31 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\LastGood
2007-10-11 17:06:20 18004 -ra------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slnt.sys <Not Verified; Silan Micro-Electronics Inc.; Silan Micro-Electronics Inc.>
2007-09-22 15:40:38 0 d-------- C:\My Music
2007-09-22 09:25:58 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\MSN6
2007-09-22 09:25:58 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN6
2007-09-20 17:57:00 0 d---s---- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\UserData
2007-09-20 17:27:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot
2007-09-20 17:27:00 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\Webroot
2007-09-20 17:27:00 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot
2007-09-20 17:25:16 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\TrojanHunter
2007-09-20 17:09:27 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.7
2007-09-19 22:23:48 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Western Digital Technologies
2007-09-18 14:21:45 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
2007-09-18 13:49:11 0 d-------- C:\DOWNLOADS
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 dr------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Favorites
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Desktop
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d---s---- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Cookies
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\Symantec
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\Real
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\InterTrust
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\Identities
2007-09-18 13:43:13 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Application Data\Adobe
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\WINDOWS
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Templates
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 dr------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Start Menu
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\SendTo
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 dr-h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Recent
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\PrintHood
2007-09-18 13:43:12 1572864 --ah----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\NTUSER.DAT
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\NetHood
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 dr------- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\My Documents
2007-09-18 13:43:12 0 d--h----- C:\Documents and Settings\JACK\Local Settings
2007-09-18 05:36:50 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\Cathy\Application Data\Laplink
2007-09-18 04:56:24 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Laplink
2007-09-18 04:44:31 0 d-------- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Start Menu
2007-09-17 20:07:45 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\peernet
2007-09-17 20:07:29 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\provisioning
2007-09-17 20:01:16 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
2007-09-17 19:47:46 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\EHome
2007-09-17 17:59:42 0 d------c- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE
2007-09-17 17:59:27 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Microsoft
2007-09-15 13:30:39 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\system32\SoftwareDistribution
2007-09-15 13:29:23 0 d-------- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution
2007-09-15 12:54:24 40960 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WMPCI54G.dll
2007-09-15 12:54:24 61440 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\W32N50.DLL <Not Verified; Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA); PCAUSA Rawether for Windows>
2007-09-15 12:54:24 16292 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\PCANDIS5.SYS <Not Verified; Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA); PCAUSA Rawether for Windows>
2007-09-15 12:54:24 16112 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\system32\PCANDIS4.SYS <Not Verified; Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA); PCAUSA Rawether for Windows>
2007-09-15 12:54:24 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\WMPCI54G WLAN Monitor


-- Find3M Report ---------------------------------------------------------------

2007-10-11 17:43:36 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\WildTangent
2007-10-11 17:41:48 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2007-10-11 17:13:31 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files
2007-10-11 16:54:54 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\QUICKENW
2007-10-11 16:52:49 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-10-11 16:52:16 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Symantec
2007-10-11 16:42:09 0 d--h----- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-10-11 16:42:09 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\compaq
2007-09-18 14:13:07 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Messenger
2007-09-18 14:12:44 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Movie Maker
2007-09-18 14:12:29 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Windows NT
2007-09-18 13:44:37 0 d--h----- C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate
2007-09-14 14:00:28 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Abbyy FineReader 6.0 Sprint
2007-09-03 11:23:32 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ScanSoft Shared
2007-09-03 11:23:25 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nuance
2007-09-03 11:22:08 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Nuance
2007-08-31 15:16:40 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Google
2007-08-16 15:25:09 335 --a------ C:\WINDOWS\INET.reg
2007-08-15 19:30:38 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Webroot
2007-08-15 15:51:03 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\SONY
2007-08-15 15:50:24 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\directx
2007-08-15 12:16:38 0 d-------- C:\Program Files\Encarta Online


-- Registry Dump ---------------------------------------------------------------

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [05/07/1998 07:04 PM]
"IgfxTray"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe" [05/15/2002 06:29 AM]
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe" [05/15/2002 06:20 AM]
"StorageGuard"="C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" []
"Recguard"="C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [07/04/2002 08:55 PM]
"WCOLOREAL"="C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Coloreal\coloreal.exe" [02/20/2002 10:40 PM]
"srmclean"="C:\Cpqs\Scom\srmclean.exe" [07/25/2001 12:34 AM]
"TkBellExe"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe" [08/02/2002 01:10 AM]
"CPQEASYACC"="C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe" [12/15/2001 01:01 AM]
"THGuard"="C:\Program Files\TrojanHunter 4.7\THGuard.exe" [06/23/2007 12:19 AM]
"SpySweeper"="C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" [07/19/2007 10:54 PM]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Microsoft Works Update Detection"="c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe" []

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\vds]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\WebrootSpySweeperService]
@="Service"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\{533C5B84-EC70-11D2-9505-00C04F79DEAF}]
@="Volume shadow copy"




-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2007-10-11 18:42:08 ------------

Deckard's System Scanner v20070905.67
Extra logfile - please post this as an attachment with your post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Information ----------------------------------------------------------



*-- Application Event Log -------------------------------------------------------*

Event Record #/Type259 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:23:27 PM
Event ID/Source: 1002 / Application Hang
Event Description:
Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Event Record #/Type258 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:22:27 PM
Event ID/Source: 1002 / Application Hang
Event Description:
Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Event Record #/Type246 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:13:02 PM
Event ID/Source: 1524 / Userenv
Event Description:
Windows cannot unload your classes registry file - it is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded when it is no longer in use.

Event Record #/Type245 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:03:10 PM
Event ID/Source: 1002 / Application Hang
Event Description:
Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Event Record #/Type238 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 04:40:08 PM
Event ID/Source: 1002 / Application Hang
Event Description:
Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.



-- Security Event Log ----------------------------------------------------------

No Errors/Warnings found.


-- System Event Log ------------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type1183 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:13:39 PM
Event ID/Source: 29 / W32Time
Event Description:
The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more
time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. 
No attempt to contact a source will be made for 15 minutes.
NtpClient has no source of accurate time.

Event Record #/Type1182 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:13:39 PM
Event ID/Source: 17 / W32Time
Event Description:
Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually
configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15
minutes.
The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)

Event Record #/Type1181 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:13:39 PM
Event ID/Source: 29 / W32Time
Event Description:
The time provider NtpClient is configured to acquire time from one or more
time sources, however none of the sources are currently accessible. 
No attempt to contact a source will be made for 14 minutes.
NtpClient has no source of accurate time.

Event Record #/Type1180 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 05:13:39 PM
Event ID/Source: 17 / W32Time
Event Description:
Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually
configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15
minutes.
The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)

Event Record #/Type1175 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 10/11/2007 04:53:08 PM
Event ID/Source: 7023 / Service Control Manager
Event Description:
The Application Management service terminated with the following error: 
%%126



-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2007-10-11 18:23:57 ------------


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Trojan or Virus Disabling NIC Card?*

Hello rsnyder_14,

I'm not seeing any malware in these logs. I'll move this thread to the Networking section for you.


----------



## rsnyder_14 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Ried


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

